# [SOLVED] headset &quot;driver&quot; problem ??!



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi
i just bought a H-580 we.com headset (china i think xD, thats what we get for price over quality Lol)
Anyway in my way back to home i tried it on my sony mobile and it did work, so yeah its not broken or anything...
Got on my desktop and tried to pair it and its starting to pair and instead of asking for password/passcode for verification it says h-580.... is succesfully added or whatever and it says that it will function after the installation of drivers?! drivers installation starts and it says that bluetooth peripheral device is installing ... and then i end up with it failing aswell as two more with the same name "see picture below"



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So does it required to get the headset's drivers for the headset to work or there are no drivers for it and i'm missing something essential for it to work
BTW bluetooth dongle works ok and to make sure that its not my dongle i tried it on my laptop and i ended up with the same results

These might come in handy... HARDWARE IDs for the Bluetooth Peripheral Device(s) in order
BTHENUM\{0000111e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_LOCALMFG&0039
BTHENUM\{0000110b-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_LOCALMFG&0039
BTHENUM\{0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_LOCALMFG&0039

Please help me, luv techsupport


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: headset "driver" problem ??!*

xD FIXED
i just needed to install a 3rd party software after the driver like bluesoliel.... pairs ok and works fine .... sry to create a topic but i tried to fix it for some time before, so i apologize if this thread is not gonna be with any use to anybody since nobody is like me xD


----------

